# JTable Zellen Farbe



## Terry123 (20. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
hab ein kleines Problem.

Ich möchte in meinem JTable innerhalb der ersten Spalte die Hintergrundfarbe einiger Zellen ändern können. Ich sollte also die Zellen einzeln einfärben können.

Was für einen Cellrenderer muss ich der Spalte zuweisen?
Und mit welchem Befehl kann ich die Hintergrundfarbe ändern?

Es müsste doch sowas geben wie zelle.setBackground(Color.BLUE); ?

Ich weiss leider nicht wie ich eine Zelle ansteuern kann.

Danke euch schonmal im Voraus.

Grüßle,
Terry


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/7032-jtable-teil-4-darstellung-daten.html


----------



## Terry123 (20. Jan 2011)

Danke! Ich hab jetzt die Klasse ColorTableCellRenderer eingefügt und hab den Rendnerer der ersten Spalte hinzugefügt. Aber wie steuer ich jetzt die einzelnen Zellen an, die ich einfärben möchte? ??? :L


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

hast du alles in 5 Min. durchgearbeitet?
auch das weiter unten mit 





?

grundsätzlich gilt: der Renderer wird mit x,y und aktuellen Zellenwert aufgerufen,
davon abhängig kannst du individuell pro Zelle die Gestaltung festlegen,

notfalls noch irgendwo anders getColorForCell(x,y) nachfragen, 
auch wieder im Model der Tabelle, falls das dort bei den Daten dabeisteht


----------



## Terry123 (20. Jan 2011)

Genau den Befehl mit "x,y" find ich nicht ;(

Kann ich wenn ich der Spalte den Renderer zugewiesen hab nicht einfach per Befehl die Farbe einer Zelle ändern?


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

es gibt keinen derartigen Befehl,

nochmal: was ist ein Renderer?
jemand der sich darum kümmert wenn gezeichnet werden soll,
zu diesem Zeitpunkt kommt der Renderer dran, 
du hast in dieser Methode alle Zeit der Welt herauszufinden, welche Zelle aktuell dran ist und dann entsprechend Befehle auszuführen,

das ist ein bisschen anderes Modell als man es größtenteils kennt, durchaus, 
deshalb auch mal nicht nach 5 Min. die nächste Antwort posten, sondern 30 Min. bis 3 Stunden viele Beispeile anschauen, ausprobieren, was passiert wenn du mit if (col == 1) { } irgendwas änderst usw.,

auch nicht nur den Code kopieren sondern den Text dazu lesen..,
nach TableCellRenderer kann man auch im Internet suchen


----------



## Terry123 (20. Jan 2011)

Ok, danke, aber trotzdem die Frage:
Wie kann ich beispielsweise auf einem Button, die Zellenfarbe dann ändern?
Dazu brauch ich doch irgend einen Befehl.

Mir fehlt einfach der richtige Ansatz.

Über einen kleinen Denkanstoss würd ich mich freuen.
Wenn du weisst wies geht, und es leicht zu erklären wäre, muss ich ja jetzt nicht 3 Stunden recherchieren. Dazu ist das Forum ja unter anderem da 

Nochmals danke.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

> Wie kann ich beispielsweise auf einem Button, die Zellenfarbe dann ändern?

wie meinst du das denn, auf einen Buttonklick hin die Farbe einer bestimmten Zelle ändern?
jeder beliebige denkbare Weg kommt in Frage, am direktesten hast du irgendwo eine Variable
[c]private boolean zelleXYSollBlauSein = false;[/c]
welche auf true gesetzt wird und der Renderer berücksichtig das bei der fraglichen Zelle,

nach Änderung im ActionListener des Buttons muss dann evtl. noch ein Neuzeichnen der Tabelle ausgelöst werden,
eine Frage für sich,

je nach Arbeitseinsatz kann man das ganze weitaus größer und komplexer bauen, aktuelle Selektionen oder Texteingaben berücksichtigen zur Info, welche Zelle gemeint ist,
ein ganzes Model mit Farb-Speicherung für alle Zellen vorhalten usw.,
man muss es nur bauen, ein Lego-Stein nach dem anderen, schwer ist nichts


----------



## Terry123 (20. Jan 2011)

Ums mal genauer zu erklären:

Ich hab ein Array in dem die Nummern der Zellen stehen, die ich einfärben möchte.
Wenn ich jetzt auf einen Button klicke will ich an den Positionen des Arrays die Zellenfarbe ändern.

Mir leuchtet grade nicht ganz ein, wie ich dann über den Renderer die Farbe ändern kann :-(


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

der Button ändert das Array,

der Renderer kommt dran, weiß welche Zelle zu malen ist, schaut ins Array, setzt die richtige Farbe und macht weiter

nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Terry123 (20. Jan 2011)

Ich versuchs mir grade n bisschen vorzustellen.

Also ich mach mir beispielsweise eine if-Abfrage in den Renderer, in dem steht, wenn irgendwas true ist, dann färbe Zelle xy ein.
Ich könnte also ein Array mit Booleans anlegen, wo jeder Eintrag für die jeweilige Zelle in der Spalte 1 steht. Und wenn ich das Boolean in array_ auf true setze, dann würde der Renderer automatisch anfangen die If-Abfrage zu bearbeiten?

Falls ich richtig liege:
Wie heisst dann im Renderer die Anweisung fürs Einfärben der Zelle?_


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

> Wie heisst dann im Renderer die Anweisung fürs Einfärben der Zelle? 
wenn du wirklich glaubst dass dir hier im Forum alles erzählt wird, dann wird wohl wer anders kommen und es sagen,

für mich bedeutet das, dass du
- weder die Beispiele im Link alle angeschaut, ausprobiert, modifiziert hast
- noch je in irgendeiner einzelnen Swing-Komponente ausführlich den Farb-Einsatz ausprobiert hast
- noch das ganze jetzt vorher intensiv im Internet suchst,

das ist für mich keine Arbeitsgrundlage


----------



## Terry123 (20. Jan 2011)

Unterstell mir bitte nichts. Wenn man in nem JAVA Forum sich für Fragen entschuldigen muss (auch wenn es Grundlagen sind), dann ist was falsch gelaufen. Es gibt Leute die selbst mit Beispielen und Internetrecherche noch immer Schwierigkeiten haben, und sich freuen wenn jemand da ist der sie etwas unterstützt. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, wenn Leute vom Fach immer um den heissen Brei reden und sich jede Information aus der Nase ziehen lassen, auch wenns nur ne Kleinigkeit wäre zu helfen. Damits der andere ja nicht zu einfach hat.

Vielleicht liege ich falsch und meine Frage, wie man die Zelle dann innerhalb der if-Abfrage einfärbt ist zuviel verlangt. Ich weiss es nicht. Wenn es allerdings nur eine Zeile Code ist, die du mir vorenthalten willst, dann kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln...

Trotzdem Danke für die bisherige Hilfe.


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jan 2011)

die einzige Folge von Vorsagen ist, dass dann noch mehr Fragen kommen,
dieses Konzept funktioniert nicht

Hilfe lohnt sich genau da, wo jemand einen Fehler nicht findet oder die Stichwörter für ein Konzept fehlen 
und man sich jeweils 3 Stunden im Kreis drehen könnte ohne einen Schritt weiterzukommen,

wann immer gut dokumentiere Standardthemen rein mit Fleiß zu lernen sind, dann sind diese zu bevorzugen,
da werden nebenbei noch gleich 100 weitere Dinge geklärt die sonst auch alle zu erfragen wären (was deine vorherigen Postings gut zeigen),
irgendwann ist halt ein Punkt erreicht

um 17:07 habe ich ein Bild aus dem Tutorial gepostet, da sieht man verschiedene Hintergrund- und Schriftfarben,
alles im Tutorial nachzulesen, entweder nur genau das zugehörige Beispiel oder besser von Anfang an


----------

